# todays Brew



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Old Drone

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-C Sour Ale, Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin

Min OG: 1.043 Max OG: 1.077
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 15 Max Clr: 20 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (Gal): 5.00 Wort Size (Gal): 5.00
Total Extract (Lbs): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.089 Plato: 21.30
Anticipated SRM: 17.4
Anticipated IBU: 21.1
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Formulas Used
-------------

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 6.00 lbs. Muntons DME - Dark England 1.046 30
40.0 4.00 lbs. Honey 1.042 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 oz. Perle Pellet 5.95 18.7 40 min.
1.00 oz. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.55 2.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3763 Roeselare Ale Blend

I'll update with results
opcorn:


----------

